

Ask HN: PHP nusoap returning a complex type to a .net service - nathanblogs

This is my first time posting, I hope I'm doing it right.
My issue relates to a soap service I am trying to create which will be consumed in .net. I have made the soap server document / literal, which has allowed .net to consume the service nicely.<p>I am able to send complextype requests to the server with no issues, and for the most part everything is working when I send a request.<p>The issue occurs when I require a response from the soap server which is a complextype like a struct. I have searched for days on google and I’m basically out of ideas, nothing seems to work.<p>Has anyone been able to return a complextype from a nusoap server to a .net web service and have it place nice ?
======
6ren
I'm not saying you won't get an answer here, but why don't you try
<http://stackoverflow.com>?

~~~
nathanblogs
I will try.

------
freddy
Have you properly defined your types in the nusoap registry?

